# Large Dogs and Portugal Heat



## grammymissy

We have a St Bernard, Mabel, and are wondering how she will like Portugal. In particular the heat. 

Does anyone have a large dog currently and could comment how they keep their big dog comfortable.

We are not city dwellers so we will be finding a home with a garden big enough for Mabel.

Thank you!
melissa

:juggle:


----------



## silvers

Hi Melissa,
Our friends have two large German Shepherds, one with a long thick coat. They just ensure that they have cover available to shelter from the sun and a plentiful supply of water at all times.
The other thing here are the amount of ticks your dogs can pick up, make sure that you have the vet give you some advanticks for the dog and you will be fine.
James


----------



## grammymissy

James,

Great News, thanks for the ticks information, we will make sure she has what she needs for that!

Melissa


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

I am not an animal lover but i do respect when pets are looked after properly. With that i have posted two pictures of a friends dogs Susie and Pesto. They live just outside of Gois and are always looking very happy. So what i am saying is you should have no problem with a St Bernard.

Peter


----------



## grammymissy

Peter,
Thank you, we are pet lovers and want them comfortable.

Melissa


----------



## siobhanwf

My neighbours have a large St Bernard...one of the short haired vairiety. He has no problmes...lots of shade and water availabale at all times. 
Our boxer is spoint as he likes ice in his !!!!!


----------



## siobhanwf

Also see this thread on expatforum:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ur-4-legged-friends-during-summer-months.html


----------



## christopherdouglas

grammymissy said:


> We have a St Bernard, Mabel, and are wondering how she will like Portugal. In particular the heat.
> 
> Does anyone have a large dog currently and could comment how they keep their big dog comfortable.
> 
> We are not city dwellers so we will be finding a home with a garden big enough for Mabel.
> 
> Thank you!
> melissa
> 
> :juggle:


Hello Melissa,

All the dogs that we have seen in PT seem to be fine with the heat.

When they get too hot they just get up and move to the other side of the roundabout.


----------



## Veronica

Can St. Bernards be clipped? 
If so that would certainly help and maybe you could do what one of the dog sanctuaries here in Cyprus does and get an old baby bath or two from a junk shop and keep them filled with water for the dogs to wallow in. The dogs at the sanctuary absolutely love to lie in thier baths to cool off and of course when they get out their wet fur keeps them cool for ages.

Veronica


----------



## siobhanwf

Veronica said:


> Can St. Bernards be clipped?
> If so that would certainly help and maybe you could do what one of the dog sanctuaries here in Cyprus does and get an old baby bath or two from a junk shop and keep them filled with water for the dogs to wallow in. The dogs at the sanctuary absolutely love to lie in thier baths to cool off and of course when they get out their wet fur keeps them cool for ages.
> 
> Veronica



Have a look at this photo Veronice....a baby paddling pool is the thing


summer-dog.JPG (image)


----------



## siobhanwf

You might also like to have a look at this site re sha ving... 
Saint Bernards: St. Bernards, soft undercoat, guard hairs


----------



## siobhanwf

Google "st bernard clipping in summer months"

there is lots of information


----------



## Veronica

siobhanwf said:


> Have a look at this photo Veronice....a baby paddling pool is the thing
> 
> 
> summer-dog.JPG (image)


Yep looks just the thing  Just don't go for the blow up ones cos the dogs claws will burst them


----------



## Veronica

siobhanwf said:


> Google "st bernard clipping in summer months"
> 
> there is lots of information


The other alternative is to strip the short undercoat. We used to have that done to our Samoyed in the summer. It leaves the long silky hair but removes the undercoat which is what keeps him warm in the cold weather.


----------



## grammymissy

Veronica/Siobhan
A kiddie pool would work, thanks for the idea, she is a short haired St Bernard.
Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## Veronica

grammymissy said:


> Veronica/Siobhan
> A kiddie pool would work, thanks for the idea, she is a short haired St Bernard.
> Thanks!
> 
> Melissa


You will find she will love her paddling pool. The dogs at the shelter really enjoy wallowing in their baby baths, in fact some of them probably are paddling pools as well. Its stuff that people donate to keep the dogs happy.


----------



## siobhanwf

grammymissy said:


> Veronica/Siobhan
> A kiddie pool would work, thanks for the idea, she is a short haired St Bernard.
> Thanks!
> 
> Melissa


Hi again Melissa

Our neighbours dog is a short haired variety and seems to cope well with the summer we have had. 

One big help is keeping a dogs head wet....cools them down well.

Our boxer Charlie HATES wates so that is what we resort to to cool him down.


----------



## Sonho

Hi Melissa,
The dog will have no problem. We have an aussie and he loves it. The weather, unless you are in the center of the Alentejo, isn't that hot. Think Southern CA. As long as water and shade is available, they will do fine. We run in the morning before it gets too hot and the dog loves to lay on the marble flooring.

He isn't averse to a dip in the pool either. Abd he adores the beach!

We do not clip as the longer hair provide protection from the sun and we have found keeps him cooler. We do brush and he blows his coat like you wouldn't believe!

The only thing about the summer here is the increased bug activity ie ticks and the "mossies" that carry leishmaniosis (sp?). The dogs need to be protected from both.


----------



## grammymissy

Sonho,

Thanks for the information, since we live in Pennsylvania, we do not get a lot of hot weather, so it will be a change for mabel.
I knew about the ticks, but not mossies, will have to check that out and let vet know.
Thanks again.
melissa


----------



## Sonho

grammymissy said:


> Sonho,
> 
> Thanks for the information, since we live in Pennsylvania, we do not get a lot of hot weather, so it will be a change for mabel.
> I knew about the ticks, but not mossies, will have to check that out and let vet know.
> Thanks again.
> melissa


A combo of Heartgard and Advantix worked well for us.
Cheers,
J


----------



## siobhanwf

*Leishmaniasis*

Leishmaniasis is a severe, often fatal disease spread from dog-to-dog by sand fly bites. The disease is particularly prevalent in the Mediterranean but it is a disease which appears to be spreading further north in Europe. Dogs can be bitten up to 100 times an hour during the sand fly season, which runs from May to September and bites are most likely to occur around dawn and dusk.

Symptoms
Symptoms include fever, hair loss (particularly around the ears and muzzle), weight loss, skin sores and poor nails.

What causes leishmaniasis?
Leishmaniasis is caused by a microscopic parasite called Leishmania infantum which is spread via sand fly bites. An infected sand fly bites a dog (usually on the muzzle or ears) and deposits the parasite under the skin, causing a lesion called a chancre. The parasite then attacks the dog�s cells damaging the immune system and a variety of body systems leading to serious disorders including skin disease, anaemia, arthritis, eye problems and kidney diseases.

Leishmaniasis in Dogs | Canine Leishmaniasis | Symptoms and Treatment from Pet Health Information


----------



## siobhanwf

Just a reminder guys that with the weather hotting up to remember that our four legged friends also need to keep cool!


----------



## gtinlanz

Dogs cool down via their foot pads,so keeping those wet can help a lot.


----------



## sueblue

hi this is my first summer here with my dogs (springer)I brought from the uk and the other I got from a sanctuary here.
my two dogs have been really feeling the heat and so I ha ve clipped them both which has helped them.
I dont know where you will be but if in rural area there is a tick problem in portugal, so that is another reason I have clipped my dogs so that I can see much more easily if they have picked up a tick., mine have excalibur collars and advantic treatment for fleas and ticks every month and also treatment for heartworm.
the dog I got from the sanctuary had leishmaniasis which is a horrible disease but there is now a vaccination, I will be getting the dog I brought from england vaccinated unfortunately if they already have the disease then they cannot be vaccinated.
I hope this may help you as these problems ar4e so much easier to cope with if you know 
what to expect.


----------



## siobhanwf

Thanks Sueblue.

This vaccination was launched on 24th May this year.

What isn't really recognised is that this is a zoonotic disease which can in fact be transferred to humans.

This new vaccine will avoid extremlely costly treatment for our pets and will avoid the risk of owners becoming infected too.

This disease can be fatal for animals.

_*ZOONOTIC DISEASES are diseases caused by infectious agents that can be transmitted between (or are shared by) animals and humans.*_


----------



## sueblue

yes siobhan the treatments for my dog have been expensive but unfortunately he hasnt just got leish, but millenium bank do a dog insurance cover so have both dogs insured with them.
not so expensive either. obviously I told them he has leish so the cover is limited.


----------



## siobhanwf

sueblue said:


> yes siobhan the treatments for my dog have been expensive but unfortunately he hasnt just got leish, but millenium bank do a dog insurance cover so have both dogs insured with them.
> not so expensive either. obviously I told them he has leish so the cover is limited.


Good to know that the Millennium insurance works. I have just been looking at it for our two baby boxers. The best alternative I have been offered from protectapet who are based in spain is 15 euros a month each


----------

